# Echo in the Pedigree Commercial



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Does anyone else want to go to the shelter and save Echo?

I know there are lots of echos out there at every shelter but who picked Echo?
I did read somewhere that he was adopted on Nov. 3, 07 so I guess he was not an actor dog..... although I think he has a great future in acting!!!!

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

He did look like an actor didnt he. He was soooo cute! I'm sure someone had to adopt him.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

He was good wasn't he? He was perfect for the part. Maybe he'll go into acting?


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I saw this commercial for the first times about a week ago and it has haunted me since. I burst into tears when I saw poor Echo's expression as if to say "Hey...what about me? I'm a good dog...look at my great big smile..." I assumed he was an actor dog but it doesn't matter because either way it represents the truth unfortunately...

Here it is if you haven't seen it...get the Kleenex ready...
http://www.pedigree.com/03Adoption/Adoption Video/AdoptionCommercials.aspx


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That commercial kills me. I'm ashamed to say I could never be the person who has to go into a shelter to pull dogs. I don't know how I could walk away knowing so many need to follow me out. I thank those who can do this. Without them...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Echo has such the sweetest and saddest expression in that commercial. Those are just what advertisers needed to have people think about adopting from shelters....


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

How could anyone walk away from such a cutie? I hope you're right and he did get adopted.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

The ones shown in Canada are slightly different. For the life of me, I can't remember the dog's name, but it shows him in a kennel and a voice speaking for him saying "My name is ________ and I'm a good dog. I just want to go home."


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

mainegirl said:


> Does anyone else want to go to the shelter and save Echo?
> 
> I know there are lots of echos out there at every shelter but who picked Echo?
> I did read somewhere that he was adopted on Nov. 3, 07 so I guess he was not an actor dog..... although I think he has a great future in acting!!!!
> ...


Everytime I see that commercial my heart just twists in knots.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know they used shelter dogs in all their commercials and give alot of money to help shelters. Echo just tugs at the heart doesnt she. I know all the dogs used last year including Echo were adopted and I read something that said the adoptions went up after the commercials started running. You can check out their website for the compaighn to save animals. http://www.dogsrule.com/default.aspx


----------



## goldengirl71 (Jan 20, 2008)

That made me tear right up. There have been a couple of really sad ones shown here in Canada too. I hadn't seen that one before, but it made me cry! Hopefully there are a lot more happy endings for these poor animals!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Carraig said:


> The ones shown in Canada are slightly different. For the life of me, I can't remember the dog's name, but it shows him in a kennel and a voice speaking for him saying "My name is ________ and I'm a good dog. I just want to go home."


That is the ones shown in the UK too. 

Echo's smile was both sweet and heartbreaking.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I would LOVE to save that poor guy! That's how my mom got started on talking about another dog....interesting!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

that commercial just breaks my heart.... i could never pass up that beautiful smiling face


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I saw on a pedigree ad with Echo's picture somewhere it said he was adopted in December or November. I wonder if they filmed the commercial before or after he was adopted.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

water works.....
It's so hard to watch those, because they are sooo true. We pull goldens out of shelters all the time with the same comment...."how could someone...." it is sad


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> water works.....
> It's so hard to watch those, because they are sooo true. We pull goldens out of shelters all the time with the same comment...."how could someone...." it is sad


Isn't that the truth. We took one in yesterday from a shelter, the owner turned her in because she has thunder phobia and they wouldn't let her in the house, so would break out of the yard during storms. She is an AKC registered pure bred Golden, 6 years old, has been exceptionally well trained, knows tricks, and she's gorgeous. But they moved and the new house didn't have a place for her to hide from the storms, so she would get out when it rained. How could they? Especially when there is a very easy solution.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Just saw this commercial tonite for the first time. Absolutely breaks my heart and had tears streaming down my face. Hopefully these commercials help get dogs adopted from shelters.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I cry every time I see the Echo commercial. When he stands up from the cement floor and just looks so sweet and hopeful as someone passes him by. It breaks my heart.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I hadn't seen the commercial yet, but Riley keeps telling me how sad it makes him...


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

All the petigree commercials hit me so hard I have to turn away, as Kimm said, I am so proud of the rescue pullers, I could never walk away. Thank goodness for all of us that do what we can , how we can. I know that driving my legs for rescue is but a small part and in my part it makes me feel so proud and helpful. I know that rescue needs all the pieces to make it all happen. I just have to say that the people that have the fortitude to pull definitely have my admiration. Thank goodness for them. Without their help none could be possible.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I am so pleased that Pedigree is doing so much to help homeless dogs. Would that others who make $$ from various pet-care products would do as much. That commercial with Echo really makes me want to get another shelter dog (despite my pledge not to get another dog for a long while).


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Though I am positive it is not Echo, Am I the only one that sees the resemblence in the Beneful dog?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I cry every time I see that commercial. I give to about 6-7 different animal shelters in my company's giving campaign...I have such a huge soft spot for animals [wipes away tears...]

My husband evens everything out by giving to "human" organizations


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

That commercial kills me! Every time this commercial comes on, my human 3 yr. old gets all teary-eyed and says, "What's wrong with that dog, Mommy?"  That dog just pulls at the heartstrings. I'm so glad to hear that Echo was adopted!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Me, too, Kimm. I don't know how they do it. I'm glad Echo was adopted and I hope he's in a loving home. I think Pedigree's campaign is great, but I wish their food was better ...


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

That commercial definately has me convinced that from now on I will only get dogs from shelters.


----------



## Kory P (Dec 23, 2007)

In Canada its Oliver, he isnt a golden but still very cute. I saw Echo's still ad in people magazine.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> That commercial kills me. I'm ashamed to say I could never be the person who has to go into a shelter to pull dogs. I don't know how I could walk away knowing so many need to follow me out. I thank those who can do this. Without them...


I had to go and pull a 5 year old golden girl from a shelter (her humans left her there because they were moving) last year and transport her to DVGRR. I was not at all prepared for having to make that walk down the concrete aisle passing all the other dogs in cages to get her and bring her out. It was a very emotional experience. I felt so conflicted...on the one hand feeling good about helping this one dog and on the other hand feeling horrible and helpless to not be able to save each one. I won't ever forget that day and I too am so thankful and proud of the rescuers who do this on a regular basis. Bless them...they are true angels on earth.


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Call me a sap, but I can't watch that commercial without tearing up. Perhaps its the music ... perhaps it is the expression on Echo when they walk off ... a VERY effective commercial!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Echo definitely gets to me everytime I see him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I cried again for the umptenth time seeing that commercial.


----------



## Kory P (Dec 23, 2007)

After seeing the print ad, I had to youtube Echo. I did it at work without the sound . Truely is one of the saddest things ever. How could anyonre give up a cute thing like that? Glad to hear he is resuced.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

This is the one we see where I am in Canada. I like the way the guy reads the dog's voice. Every dog is a good dog, but someone dumps them anyway


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

My heart breaks over the Echo commercial too. He is just adorable. And what about the SPCA commericial with Sarah Maclaughlin singing "In the Arms of the Angels"? All those dogs get to me, but that old yellow lab with incredibly sad eyes just sets me sobbing.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

goldenmomof3 said:


> Call me a sap, but I can't watch that commercial without tearing up. Perhaps its the music ... perhaps it is the expression on Echo when they walk off ... a VERY effective commercial!


Me either! Those commercials really tear me up, but Echo, well, I'd take him/her in a heartbeat!!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I see the look on Echos face every time I go to my local rescue to volunteer but, I find myself going back day after day because they need me. The smallest thing you can do for a shelter dog or cat can make a huge difference. It can make their day. A 30 minute cuddle or walk if that's what you can do means so much to them. The bottom line is you can't take every Echo home but please do what you can. It does make a difference.


----------

